# I have a question...



## AZDMIN16 (Nov 25, 2005)

Hey. I was wondering who here plays RPGs online? Not like D&D or anything like that, but play ones that people actually make up. Do you know what I mean?

If not, here...

Let's say I made up a storyline, saying we were going on an escapade for the Jewel of Jurganur, and you made up a character that you wanted to play, and so did I, along with some others, and we posted what our characters do, and build on eachothers' posts. Do you understand?

If anyone does, please reply! Because that's like the only RPGing that I really know how to do. And I find it fun because it creates stories that everyone helps in. I have a huge imagination, so I can start anything. But please reply if you know what I'm talking about so that maybe I can find a story that I can join in, or even create my own for others...


----------



## Marky Lazer (Nov 25, 2005)

I play a RP on another forum.


----------



## AZDMIN16 (Nov 25, 2005)

I do, too. I was just seeing if anyone does on this forum, that way I could probably get some people to join one with me, or me join with them.


----------



## Dachux (Nov 26, 2005)

hm... that gets me

true I have never played that kind of rpg, but why don't give a try?


----------



## killerbob (Nov 28, 2005)

one was started in the lounge but interest was lost


----------



## Marky Lazer (Dec 7, 2005)

That happens all the time with Internet RP's. I only finished one in my forum career.


----------

